# Sat April 30th, meet @ a1Matts house



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2011)

*Event:* House meet with lunch @ a1Matt's
*Date:* Sat 30th April
*Location:* Mottingham, London, SE9
*Time:* midday start
*Details:* Bring yourself, bring some food and/or drink, bring some plants to swap, bring any other fishy bits. If the weather is nice we will eat in the garden. It's on a bank holiday weekend, so hopefully that means a few more people will be off work and be able to make it...

Nano scape-off!  Small competition with the winner taking the winning scape and tank home (see details below).

*Accommodation Details:*
If anyone is travelling a long distance and needs an overnight stay pm me and we will see if we can work something out.
All spare beds are already taken at mine, but we might find another member nearby who can put you up, or failing that you can bring a sleeping bag and kip on the floor!

*Travel details:*
Nearest railway station: Elmstead Woods (from London Charing Cross, London Waterloo East, London Bridge).
PM me for exact address and directions from Railway.
There are also train routes coming to mine from London Victoria if that is an easier station for you to travel from.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

I'm there!


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2011)

Good man Steve   
I'll get the attendees list started then 

atendees:

a1Matt (host)
SteveUK


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

Scaping contest?  You get 5 or 10 minutes to do hardscape.  It then get's photographed and the next person has a go and so on.  Then do a mini ballot at the end to decide the winner?


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2011)

If someone has a tank to bring then I think the comp would be great fun


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

So, a little competition idea has been hatched.  A nano scape-off!  This all depends on how many people come along on the day really.

I'm going to provide a clearseal 12x8x8 and hopefully some sort of substrate (probably inert sand).  I'll try to bring a little hardscape too.

There will be a £2 entry fee for the competition of which all proceeds will go to UKAPS and LKFC as a donation.  The winner of the competition gets to walk away with the winning scape.  We'll try to get one of Matt's LFS's to donate a little hardscape for the comp but if not I'll bring some bits and bobs myself.

I think a limited selection of hardscape should get the creative juices flowing!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

Working permitting I will be there, been working too many weekends.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

Then you need a weekend off!


----------



## nayr88 (7 Apr 2011)

If think I should be free to come along aswell.

I have tons of dragon stone so I'll bring some nano bits along,


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> If think I should be free to come along aswell.
> 
> I have tons of dragon stone so I'll bring some nano bits along,



As long as you're happy for it to go to the winner!


----------



## nayr88 (7 Apr 2011)

What if I win? Lol


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2011)

You get a lovely warm glow inside and a free tank!


----------



## nayr88 (7 Apr 2011)

Haha I didn't realise the tank came with, 

Sooooold, I'll bring some stone along haha.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> You get a lovely warm glow inside and a free tank!


Does a lumminaire come with it?


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2011)

hehe. You'd be lucky   

Last night I put one of my new luminaires on my AE nano, it looks really swish.  Much nicer than arc pod lamp I was using before.  Good bit brighter too.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

How big will be this tank? I have some small pieces of manzi that I can bring also, but they are pretty small.

Also how you going to judge the winner? How will know know what has been used in the winning tank, since you will tear it down to start another one, etc... (I know I ask too many questions)


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2011)

I think we are looking at a nano tank.  Steve and I will thresh out the rest of the details and then post them up.

So far for hardscape\substrate we have...

some manzi from Paulo
dragon stone from Ryan
redmoor wood, and play sand from me.

Definitely enough to get us going, and not bad at all considering we only put the thread up a few hours ago


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

I have some small rocks too, since we not using water they won't turn pink haha


----------



## nayr88 (7 Apr 2011)

Going to be a proper decent meet this 

Yeah I never thought of that Paulo.  Haha


----------



## ghostsword (7 Apr 2011)

Count me in as well. Will be good to see the collection of mosses and ferns that Matt has.


----------



## nayr88 (7 Apr 2011)

Oh yes your moss collection sounds very good. 

What's the luminare you've recently got hen?

Ill try and bring some plants along, I hope that H.japan stuff what ever the name was ok mate I was abit tight on the roots when trimming aye.


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2011)

I picked up some dinky nano luminaires in Thailand recently. Cheap disposable jobbies. When the tube wears out you throw them away.  They look good though.  and I will probably retrofit new tube sin them anyway when they do go 

The hydroctle never made it, don't worry though mate, the main thing is that enough members have got it to keep it going in the hobby. So it's all good.


----------



## nayr88 (7 Apr 2011)

Arr that sucks, ill sort you some more out and ill be sure to take time trimming this time haha.


----------



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2011)

If you can, bring some trimmings of it to the meet, I am sure someone will bite your hand off for them


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 Apr 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Good man Steve
> I'll get the attendees list started then
> 
> atendees:
> ...



atendees:

a1Matt (host)
SteveUK
Lise


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2011)

atendees:

a1Matt (host)
SteveUK
Lise
LondonDragon


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2011)

atendees:

a1Matt (host)
SteveUK
Lise
LondonDragon
Gill

I can bring along hardscaping materials:
Wood
Slate
Shale
Lighting
Filters

If needed I can provide more supplies if needed and Prizes. 
Will be coming by car, as Network Rail Notice says Lots of disruption expected due to works for that weekend.


----------



## a1Matt (17 Apr 2011)

It's really good to see your name down Pardeep.

We've got quite a list of bits being donated to the competition now.
Whoever wins it is going to get a nice bundle of stuff!

For those members who have not been on a meet before please do not be shy, us Londoners don't bite


----------



## Gill (18 Apr 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> It's really good to see your name down Pardeep.
> 
> We've got quite a list of bits being donated to the competition now.
> Whoever wins it is going to get a nice bundle of stuff!
> ...




will be great day out, looking forward to it


----------



## a1Matt (18 Apr 2011)

I just realised we have yet another heavyweight contender on the scape comp now that Gill is in!
This is gonna be fun  8)   

Fingers crossed for good weather so we can get out in the garden...


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2011)

Let the games commence!


----------



## Gill (19 Apr 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Let the games commence!




Lol - will be fun.


----------



## daniel19831123 (19 Apr 2011)

I happened to be in London that weekend! count me in! I'll be staying with a friend so accomodation is of no problem. Might come late though as I would have imagine my friend wanting to go out and pissed drunk the night before. lol


----------



## a1Matt (19 Apr 2011)

Great 

BTW They're a few more peeps coming who are not on this list (as it's a joint LFKC meet so there is a list going over there as well).

atendees:

a1Matt (host)
SteveUK
Lise
LondonDragon
Gill
Daniel19831123


----------



## nayr88 (19 Apr 2011)

And this muggy essex boy


----------



## a1Matt (19 Apr 2011)

attendees:

a1Matt (host)
SteveUK
Lise
LondonDragon
Gill
Daniel19831123
nayr88


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2011)

Might be good to start a list of who's bringing what in way of food and scaping supplies, just so we don't double up.


----------



## Gill (28 Apr 2011)

almost time, anymore people thinking of coming


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Apr 2011)

Plans for tomorrow look bleak and work might get extended to Saturday also, will know by the end of the day.


----------



## ghostsword (28 Apr 2011)

I am also out, got some issues at work, may need to travel to Dublin.


----------



## a1Matt (28 Apr 2011)

That's a shame guys 

I've looked through the thread and if everyone brings what they mentioned for scaping supplies we are all set there.

So it is just a case of posting up what food people want to bring now.
I fancy making some salads (probably a cous cous\olives one, and a potato\mayo one)
If a couple of members bring something meaty, and maybe another brings something sweet, then we're all set.

By the way, I mentioned eating in the garden, and the forecast looks like it might just be warm enough to do this.
If we do, it will just be eating the food in the garden, not cooking in it (as I do not own a BBQ).


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2011)

Sounds good Matt   I'll have to raid the supermarket for bits and bobs but I'll bring something!

By the way, has anyone got any cherry shrimp to sell on the day?  I'm after a group of 10 or 20


----------



## mlgt (28 Apr 2011)

You can just pinch some of Matts shrimps. However his wild strains are hard to spot


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2011)

You distract him Rik, and I'll get the shrimp net out!


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> You distract him Rik, and I'll get the shrimp net out!



Me too, will help with a distration. 

I will bring some of the BBQ staple food : 
Pringles(Ready Salted + Sour Cream)
Meat (sausages + burgers)
Sauces (Heera - Thai sweet Chilli, Mayo,  Burger Sauce)
Veggie Burgers


----------



## a1Matt (29 Apr 2011)

My poor shrimps don't stand a chance   

Wow, that's plenty of food 
Makes me wish I owned a BBQ!

I'm not a keen outdoor gardener (the sneezing, wheezing and itching puts me off    ), but I'll be heading out into the garden shortly for an afternoon of torture so that it is presentable for you all tomorrow.


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2011)

cannot wait, just need to load up the boot of the car with all the supplies and get the meat in the morning.


----------



## a1Matt (30 Apr 2011)

We just finished the meet.

For those that missed it, you really did miss out on a nice afternoon with some great goodies being given away.
I got armfuls... a free tank, wabi kusa bowl, light, filter, numerous gravels and substratey bits (shingle,slate,etc)   

and of course we had a good feed up as always too. (Weather was nice so we sat in the garden.)

followed by a guided tour of my tanks, which is starting to take some time these days   

The scape off was good fun too.  I think my attempt was pretty appalling, but I really enjoyed seeing what everyone came up with.  I was surprised that considering we were using the same materials how different each scape came out. Pics to follow...


----------



## greenjar (30 Apr 2011)

aaah....sounds like a good day was had and of course I wish I could of been there to join in.....looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## mlgt (30 Apr 2011)

Excellent. Matt is a good host and it was good to see him put together a Moss musuem 

Its about time.


----------



## a1Matt (30 Apr 2011)

Was a shame you could not make it mate.
There will be plenty more meets


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Apr 2011)

Thanks for being a great host as always Matt   I'm sorting photos out now, and I'll get the poll setup to decide the winner of the mini scape-off.  I'll try to think of a little prize instead of the hardscape give-away


----------



## Gill (1 May 2011)

Many thanks for being a great host yesterday, got home around 945pm. and was so knackered. 
Really enjoyed the day, was shame not many people turned up. but at the same time was nice with only a few of us. 
I still cannot get over that stunning peice of wood, If he ever offers you anything like that again, I must have a peice. something like that comes around once in a blue moon. 
Your vase got us talking alot and the hygrophilia looked great flowering. 
your dedication to growing moss is exceptional and very inspiring. 

Again thanks for a great day, and we must do it again @ either steves or mine.


----------



## a1Matt (1 May 2011)

Thanks guys.

I'd love to come up to yours or Steves   

I had exactly the same thoughts about the low turnout, of all the meets I have done this was the lowest turn out yet.  It did make the food prep a lot easier though


----------



## nayr88 (1 May 2011)

sorry i never came matt, didnt realise that the essex open BJJ compitition was on the 30th also and i had booked and paid for it  

sounds like a good time was had, all i got from my saturday was aggravate couli ear haha


----------



## daniel19831123 (2 May 2011)

Finally got back to Blackpool after a hectic weekend trip in London. Thanks matt for the lovely invitation. I'm still combating my urge to expand my aquascaping accessories at the moment knowing very well that I can't afford to. Lol. Steve, how's the pic coming along? ?will it be posted on this blog or will it be another another post? ?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (4 May 2011)

So where are the pics?


----------



## Steve Smith (4 May 2011)

Sorry guys, been pretty hectic since Saturday! About to start a poll...


----------



## Steve Smith (4 May 2011)

Poll here: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15827

Some photos from the day (I won't link to any that give away the scaping contest!):


----------



## Piece-of-fish (5 May 2011)

Vivarium scape is looking great   
How many people got there in the end?


----------



## Gill (5 May 2011)

only 3 of us made it in the end


----------



## a1Matt (5 May 2011)

I was surprised that it was only 3, it was the lowest turn out of any meet I have held to date.
In hindsight having it on a bank holiday weekend was probably not the best idea.

Quantity was made up for with quality though


----------



## Piece-of-fish (5 May 2011)

True that was probably due to holidays.


----------

